# who has a festool sander vac?



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my old sander vac did not need bags....do I need to use them in the festool vac ?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

just if you want


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

keke said:


> just if you want


do you use a bag?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> do you use a bag?


no I don't plus they are a little expensive


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

so what do you think....going to give a try. I put the poly bag it as well...going to try it


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

and if that dont work...I know what will:thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

What is that stuff


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I always use a bag with my vacs. Reason being drywall dust tears up vacuum motors. The bags are expensive but if all you're doing is sanding you can always cut the bag and empty and duct tape it. 
They also make reusable bags for shop vacs here's the site
http://www.herkyfilters.com


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Jantzen. Herky bag is only $30. That's four throw away bags for me.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

jantzenmoore said:


> I always use a bag with my vacs. Reason being drywall dust tears up vacuum motors. The bags are expensive but if all you're doing is sanding you can always cut the bag and empty and duct tape it.
> They also make reusable bags for shop vacs here's the site
> http://www.herkyfilters.com


I've got nearly 10 years out of my starmix vac so far, never used a bag.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I've ran through a couple vacs...with and without bags. Plus it's easier to clean out and keep the filter clean as well.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ok ...take two. I think this will work


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> ok ...take two. I think this will work


Don't take this the wrong way Ice, but WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?? Just use the tool the way it came. Works fine without a bag, that's what the autoclean is for  ???


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> Don't take this the wrong way Ice, but WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?? Just use the tool the way it came. Works fine without a bag, that's what the autoclean is for  ???


Run with no bag...ok but this did work


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got the old festool vac, Had it for prob 14 years or so and always used a bag at $20 a shot.

But the bags just started to keep blowing out and getting into the filters, Got sick of it then after 12 years I wondered if the local canvas leather saddlery man could make a reusable one, The festool reusable is $300.

So I took an old bag to see if he could use the plastic fitting and make me a bag with a zip, Which he did............For $30...........so I thought hell at that price a better get two made...............So I did............and two years later the first one still going strong. 

So why was I such a twaat and it took me all that time to get one made then???? Actually don't any of you answer that


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Wish icerock gives us the details. 

Im using it with no bags since i bought it. ( few months).


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> ok ...take two. I think this will work


this is the bag it came with and I picked up a folder binder for 35cents ...I took the plastic binder and put it over the hole in the bag ....it worked .so I can use the bag over and over ....but I keep hearing I dont need the bag....wonder what festool has to say about that?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't like the idea of no bag, That fine dust will choke anything. Way back when I first seen the pc and a starmix vac it had no bag, Just a big green sleeve and a button you pushed on the vac to make it vibrate, I thought it was a joke, One second later once you start it again they just clog.

My old festools rocking along nice, always used bags, Take out the filters and knock any thing out of them as I go, Im having a great run with it.

The better that motor can breath and not strain then the longer it will last and better it will run.

But plenty of guys use no bags and a starmix and do just fine as well, Personal preference I guess.


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

Wow, this whole thread made me have a, oh Crap moment! Made me go read the vac manual again to make sure I didn't miss something, I didn't, all is well. Icerock I' ve just been scooping out the dust of the reusable bag, seems to be working fine! I never had a PC sander so can't compare the two, but the festool rocks!:thumbup: congrats on your new toy, oh I mean tool


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammy1979 said:


> Wow, this whole thread made me have a, oh Crap moment! Made me go read the vac manual again to make sure I didn't miss something, I didn't, all is well. Icerock I' ve just been scooping out the dust of the reusable bag, seems to be working fine! I never had a PC sander so can't compare the two, but the festool rocks!:thumbup: congrats on your new toy, oh I mean tool


thanks.:thumbsup: so Like I have said before I had a sander and vac i was testing and it did not have a bag....works sweet and I would give it a 9 ....they sent me another vac to test and now I have the festool vac that is my own  I will know soon what vac I like the best soon...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my update .....ok I am done with the bag but dont like dumping the dust out! I wish it had a reverse so I could shoot the dust out in my neighbors yard..lol 
I think the sander works great but dont like how heavy it is. I would lke to snap off my sander from the pole nd snap on a 2 foot sweeper to it for clean up.
all in all I like it and looking to get a festool roto zip next


----------

